# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Καταστημα για εκτύπωση κυκλώματος σε πλακέτα (pcb)

## lephleg

Καλησπερα,

Υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί στη Θεσσαλονικη που τυπώνει ηλεκτρονικά κυκλωματα σε πλακέτα?
Εχω ενα μικρο κυκλωμα σε ενα ραστερ και θελω να το αναπαραγω σε 3-4 πλακετες. Θα θελα να τους στειλω το σχημα και να μου το τυπωσουν σε πλακετες μονης οψης.

----------


## korimpios

Κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη θα ηταν καλυτερα ,αν δεν ειναι πολυ συνθετες και λεπτομερεις οι πλακετες σου, να τις κατασκευασεις μονος σου με την μεθοδο με το σιδερο και μετα να τις αποχαλκωσεις. Θεωρητικα το κοστος δεν θα υπερβει τα 3-4 ευρω η πλακετα και το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι εξισου καλο. Τωρα αμα θες να την τυπωσεις σε μαγαζι να χεις στο νου σου οτι αυτοι απο οτι εχω ακουσει ειναι λιγο κοψοκΩ...ς :Tongue2:

----------


## lephleg

Επειδη φιλε Αγγελε το ιδιο ακριβως ακουσα και απο αλλα 2 ατομα σημερα, με βλεπω να τις φτιαχνω μονος μου τις πλακετες!
Ευτυχως οχι δεν ειναι πολυ συνθετες, αλλα ηθελα να αποφυγω το μπλεξιμο με τις αποχαλκωσεις. Δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος ποσο καλο θα ειναι το αποτελεσμα καθως δεν το εχω ξαναεπιχειρησει..

Παντως αν καποιος δει αυτο το thread και γνωριζει, ας μου κανει ενα reply ακομη μερες μετα.

----------


## sotron1

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί στη Θεσσαλονικη που τυπώνει ηλεκτρονικά κυκλωματα σε πλακέτα?
> Εχω ενα μικρο κυκλωμα σε ενα ραστερ και θελω να το αναπαραγω σε 3-4 πλακετες. Θα θελα να τους στειλω το σχημα και να μου το τυπωσουν σε πλακετες μονης οψης.




Εάν αφιερώσεις λίγο χρόνο εδώ μέσα, να διαβάσεις, θα δεις πώς να κατασκευάσεις πολύ φτηνά δικές σου πλακέτες ,εύκολα.

----------


## sotron1

> Επειδη φιλε Αγγελε το ιδιο ακριβως ακουσα και απο αλλα 2 ατομα σημερα, με βλεπω να τις φτιαχνω μονος μου τις πλακετες!
> Ευτυχως οχι δεν ειναι πολυ συνθετες, αλλα ηθελα να αποφυγω το μπλεξιμο με τις αποχαλκωσεις. Δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος ποσο καλο θα ειναι το αποτελεσμα καθως δεν το εχω ξαναεπιχειρησει..
> 
> Παντως αν καποιος δει αυτο το thread και γνωριζει, ας μου κανει ενα reply ακομη μερες μετα.



Αύριο θα τραβήξω φωτογραφία με το αποτέλεσμα το  δικό μου. Για να δεις πόσο εύκολα είναι . Αρκεί να έχεις το σχέδιο.

----------


## korimpios

Γενικα ειναι αρκετα ευκολο, οσο για το αποχαλκωτικο υγρο, εχω καταληξει σε ενα συνδιασμο πολυ φτηνο της ταξεως του 1,5 ευρω τα 500-750ml. Δηλαδη οξυζενε και υδροχλωρικο οξυ(κεζαπ) περιπου 3:1 και με ανακινηση 10-15 λεπτα εχεις την πλακετα σου. Και για του λογου το αληθες δες μια πλακετα που εφτιαξα για ενα ενισχυτη πριν κατι μερες με την μεθοδο του σιδερωματος.
IMG_20131101_005533.jpgIMG_20131101_005548.jpgIMG_20131101_005600.jpg

----------

